# dog breed websites



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have a favorite website for researching all of the dog breeds? I'm a giant dog nerd (as I'm sure many of us on here are) and love seeing what other websites have to say about my favorite breeds or breeds I don't know very well, breeds I've just encountered at my vet clinic, etc. I often find a lot of them have inaccurate information about certain breeds or are just so "canned" and boring or way too generalized in their descriptions. But I just found this one and am actually really enjoying it so far! Just Dog Breeds - 164 Dog Breed Profiles - Large and Small Dog Breeds

I also like having a good website I can refer my friends and family to if they're looking for a certain breed of dog and can't decide or need a better description and want more opinions than just mine. 

Anyone else have any good ones?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

For my breed of choice i refer to Here BTCA website, and learning center... there is an absolute plethora of knowledge about the breed there. this is just really funny though... So, you think you want a Bull Terrier?

For all breeds, i haven't ever really found anything that held my attention, and made me want to read about the different breeds, or put it in a way that wasn't too boring...
I know this is probably generic, but I really like watching the breeds in action, and seeing them with people... it just helps more than my imagination i suppose.
Dogs 101 : Animal Planet

I kinda like the site you've go there, i'm going to check that out more in depth :becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

rannmiller-- I just visited that website- some interesting things there. About the Dogue de Bordeaux, this is very true: " Their faces are incredibly expressive and they are known to spend hours gazing into your eyes. " (I know that stare well.) But they also said that they are the most difficult dog to train. Not true! My guy is pretty smart, and has picked up training well- already has the heel down, as well as other basic commands...

Anyway, I do like to browse sometimes general breed websites, but I don't have any to recommend.


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

*This is very best website for dog breed 
petguides*


----------

